# Ever seen anything like this before?



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, so I've been known to try different things from time to time and today I found myself cleaning out the garage and came across some old home burned CD's from like the late 90's I'm guessing.  Couldn't have been too important sitting at the bottom of a box so I figured...why not   Glued a couple of them up, cut on a bandsaw, glued those up, drilled and turned.  Since this was for fun and kind of like a test I didn't paint the tube or the inside of the blank and figured...lets see what happens and this was the result.  Almost a pen so I'm told I can show it :biggrin:







Don't forget...it's not serious until you make it serious...have fun and turn what ever you can find.  Who cares if things line up or look pretty...just have FUN :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim, lol....Paternity leave has not been kind to your mind. Very creative..:biggrin:
Regards, Doc


----------



## soligen (Jan 24, 2012)

Re-cycling at it's finest - very nice!


----------



## apple320 (Jan 24, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> Okay, so I've been known to try different things from time to time and today I found myself cleaning out the garage and came across some old home burned CD's from like the late 90's I'm guessing.  Couldn't have been too important sitting at the bottom of a box so I figured...why not   Glued a couple of them up, cut on a bandsaw, glued those up, drilled and turned.  Since this was for fun and kind of like a test I didn't paint the tube or the inside of the blank and figured...lets see what happens and this was the result.  Almost a pen so I'm told I can show it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks cool

What kid of glue did you use on this?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

wizard said:


> Tim, lol....Paternity leave has not been kind to your mind. Very creative..:biggrin:
> Regards, Doc


 
Yeah Doc, I'm back to work next week so while I'm happy about that... I'll miss the family...*AND* the new metal lathe that was delivered today



soligen said:


> Re-cycling at it's finest - very nice!


 
I don't know about finest :biggrin:  This thing looks vintage at best.  The idea is there so I'm sure it could be worked on and revised to look better.  The new DVD disks have a purple base so that might reflect well...?

Thanks guys


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

apple320 said:


> Looks cool
> 
> What kid of glue did you use on this?


 
Medium CA. It's what was close when I started cutting so I ran with it. Again...just a test, I'm sure people could advance the idea and do something much cooler. It does have a nice vintage look though


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim,

    Nope.  Never seen anything like that before.  It is definitely interesting!  Keep the "mad hatter" ideas coming!

Jason


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a feeling, you're not finished with that just yet. :biggrin:

I'm anticipating a cool pen soon.:wink:


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ever put a CD in the microwave and see the colors and cracking...?  That might add a cool effect.  Sadly, we got rid of our microwave a couple years ago...eating healthy


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> I have a feeling, you're not finished with that just yet. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm anticipating a cool pen soon.:wink:


 
Well, the metal lathe arrived today with all the toys...Soooo, this might get pushed back to the idea box for later.  I'm sure in that time someone else will make one and I'll just put it behind me :biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 24, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> Sadly, we got rid of our microwave a couple years ago...eating healthy


 
So you are eating raw CD's?  That does not sound very healthy.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you're on to something Tim, Lets see it completed! (just for fun, of course) :biggrin:


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool!  Kind of looks like vintage celluloid.

AK


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, we got rid of our microwave a couple years ago...eating healthy
> ...


 
Just the older ones since they seem to be chewy! :biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool so far.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys...you never know how things will turn out when you test them. I guess that why teachers like to give pop quizes :biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 24, 2012)

Are they wrapped in gauze in the 1st pic?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2012)

What you're seeing are tool marks from the blade on the band saw. The Eagle trick would be reserved for a highly prized segment pen. This was a quick 15 minute pen


----------



## wizard (Jan 25, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, lol....Paternity leave has not been kind to your mind. Very creative..:biggrin:
> ...



Tim, You have to *at least* put the lathe together. I have the MicroMark 7 X 14 mini lathe. I put it together and then started to learn how to use ...and things got busy....and....well....it's still there... for the past two years. :redface:.
I'm sure you will more productive with it than I've been. But you have inspired me to give it another try at it! Doc


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Pretty slick, to bad I just got rid of all those free tax CD's they have sent in the last couple of weeks. 
:clock:


----------



## navycop (Jan 25, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> Pretty slick, to bad I just got rid of all those free tax CD's they have sent in the last couple of weeks.
> :clock:


 Nice job. Remember the old AOL cd's they used to send out?


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 25, 2012)

Very cool idea. I have a stack of old AOL CDs (remember when they showed up in the mail 3 times a week, and in the Sunday paper to boot?!) waiting for a project. This might be it!


----------



## terryf (Jan 25, 2012)

May be worth digging out a couple of the old 78's


----------



## Akula (Jan 25, 2012)

terryf said:


> May be worth digging out a couple of the old 78's



I've used cd's and even old records for spacers...records look nice but crack easy..plus too many better choices now (I did all that when I first started turning...grabbed anything around collecting dust to turn LOL)


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2012)

They do crack easy, but a CA fill on the final turn should fill cracks and smooth everything out while having a cool looking material that you've turned.  Painting the tube or the inside of the blank could add a different effect as well.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 25, 2012)

Great idea!!  I might just try it myself.  It reminds me of the old Parker Vacumatic.


----------



## terryf (Jan 25, 2012)

Akula said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > May be worth digging out a couple of the old 78's
> ...



I know the feeling - I'm quietly looking at a tree in the back that has a lovely burl. Dont think the wife will be too pleased if I hack it down though


----------



## srf1114 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've used old CD's and DVD's in segmenting. Never tried a whole pen out of them though. Keep it up.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 25, 2012)

You were more successful than I was!  I still have tons of little pieces from when I attempted this.  I hit it with the gouge and the whole thing literally blew up.  Reminds me why I wear eye protection, always :biggrin:  Glad you made it work though, I was very curious on what it would look like.


----------



## Mike D (Jan 25, 2012)

Thats a pretty cool idea! It remins me of the glass block walls you used to see in art deco structures. 

What about old 45 records if there are any still around?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess you could use just about anything. The whole point of this was to spark an interest for others to try something new with old trash I guess. Looks like it's working :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder if I have some old 8 tracks laying around...:biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2012)

MarkD said:


> I wonder if I have some old 8 tracks laying around...:biggrin:


 
You joke, but what if you stacked the tape from the 8 tracks and poured thin CA, then cut and stack, cut and stack again till you have enough for a blank?  Might work


----------



## navycop (Jan 25, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I have some old 8 tracks laying around...:biggrin:
> ...


 Maybe you can make ribbon pens out of the tape?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Could you use those old ribbons from the tape in castings to get that look or would it stick???


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 25, 2012)

I've gotta ask: Do you suppose if you reverse the lathe and hold the skew just right you might hear some satanic message (a la KISS records)?


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally, a new use for all of those old CDs. This might make an interesting segmenting material as well.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA.  :RockOn:



D.Oliver said:


> I've gotta ask: Do you suppose if you reverse the lathe and hold the skew just right you might hear some satanic message (a la KISS records)?


----------

